# Man Toon Jot Saroop Hain



## spnadmin (Dec 30, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> _Man turi joti sarupu hai apna mulu pachhanu 0 my Self ! you are of the nature of light; do recognize your origin_ (GG, 441)
> 
> 
> I came across the above 'tuk' on this forum when Drkhalsa ji posted it in some of the post.I thought that it is only to know and that it is simple. But it is not so. I even do not understand the 'Man' or mind. Where it is Located? How it is to be recognised and how to recognise its Mool or ts value.?
> ...



 All I can offer to this discussion is something that Ikongkaar Khalsa of 3HO and Espanola, NM,  once said. She recorded the translation and katha in English of the Daily Hukamnama on Sikhnet last summer. She told the story of Guru Arjan Dev ji . She said he loved his father so much, Guru Ram Das ji. Guru Arjan Dev wanted to please his father by achieving his father's level of holiness. And he couldn't do it, he couldn't figure it out, he couldn't get there. He felt he was such a disappointment. He was so desperate. And then he got it. This is the context for Shabad Hazzare. Guru Ram Das had sent him away to live with his uncle -- then finally Guru Arjan Dev ji understood -- and wrote the Shabad. It is all about love. But whether we get it, depends completely on the Divine One. Submitting to this understanding is the best way to go. That way one's anxiety is lifted. Seva to Guruji then  is a pleasant thing. :star:

Best I can do, veer ji.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks...will try to understand.


----------



## stupidjassi (Dec 31, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> _Man turi joti sarupu hai apna mulu pachhanu 0 my Self ! you are of the nature of light; do recognize your origin_ (GG, 441)
> 
> 
> I came across the above 'tuk' on this forum when Drkhalsa ji posted it in some of the post.I thought that it is only to know and that it is simple. But it is not so. I even do not understand the 'Man' or mind. Where it is Located? How it is to be recognised and how to recognise its Mool or its value and significance.?
> ...



WJKK , WJKF

Listen my dear friend, your question is real and good. I know from where are you coming from. Let me give you the explanation on what i understand. 


=> Gurbani says We are a form of God, ( atma - We  ,Parm-atma -GOD) . Let me give you an example :

An ocean as big like pacific ocean or combination of all 7 one`s have million of millions of gallon of water in them. The water get evaporated and then it fell down on mountains in form of rain. 

God is like an ocean which has million and million of atmas. If we take thousands of atmas out of GOD-ocean , it wont  become less, because god is infinity of ocean.

infinity - anytihing  = infinity
infinity + anything  = infinity

On the other hand hand , We (living and Non-living things ) are form of Atma`s , which were evaporated (not Litarly)  and then we are here. 

So our Aim is to go , and meet our Creator , Our Atma-Ocean (GOD) eventually. that`s what our destination is. 

We have to flow like water and we have to keep going. We should not stand still until we find The one. 

This is what guru` ji`s meant 

"_Man turi joti sarupu hai apna mulu pachhanu"
__- 0 my Self ! you are of the nature of light; do recognize your origin

_Now, the rain-water, the ocean water, the river water all are the same, ( expect the salt content etc.) But there composition is all same. all are H20. So we can say , that the water in ocean just got detached and now its in form of river water or clouds but its still the same water.

Similarly 
We are always One with God, Why? because we made from God. We are atama , and we came from GOD-ocean ( which is nothing else but a reservoir of Atmas). That is our destination and our destiny. 

So listen oh my self, ( Myself- you the Atma ) you are of the nature of light( water ), do recognize your origin ( GOD-OCEAN)

bhul chuk maff
stupidjassi


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you friend,
For your nice and lucid  explanation .But what should we do that we merge into HIM and go back to our Original home. Japping and simran.,...


----------

